# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My 322...

## dnsfpl

dec 08


mar 09


may 09


apr 10

----------


## Jimmy

nice but what's 322?

----------


## BFG

322 is a short form measurement for a tank. It follow the guideline of length x breadth x height. So a 322 is actually 3ft long x 2ft wide x 2ft height tank. Get it?


Hope this helps!
 :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

bingo, thanks for the explanation

hopefully my next full tank shot will be full of coralline algae

cheers

----------


## BFG

What salts are you currently using dnsfpl?

----------


## dnsfpl

coralife salt, cheap and good  :Smile:

----------


## shrimp999

Nice. Care to share what equipments use for this setup?

----------


## dnsfpl

equipments
tank 3x2x2, sump 3x2x1
light 4x39w retrofit, 2 white 2 blue, 1w solite moonlight
skimmer DNW 200
chiller CL650
wavemaker sunsun 6000lph
return OR6500

water parameter
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 40ppm
salinity 1.023
pH 8.4
temperature 28

current livestock
blue tang
yellow tang
flame angel
diamond goby
true percula pair
black percula pair
purple firefish pair
CUC

cheers

----------


## dnsfpl

finally got my _little noisy_ ap851 up and running


anyone interested to buy over my 1 year old Reef Octopus DNW 200 Protein Skimmer  :Laughing:

----------


## dnsfpl

mushroom corner


zoa garden, courtesy of garyjg

----------


## Danny Archer

Nice setup bro...

----------


## BFG

Dnsfpl, your Deltec air hose need to close a bit to the 2 o'clock, do not leave it open wide as it'll produce large bubbles instead the small ones you need.

----------


## dnsfpl

will adjust the air hose to the 2 o'clock position

thanks bro

----------


## Mez

Both those tangs grow and already *are* too big for your tank. They need plenty of swimming room. Other than that i think it looks good.

----------


## dnsfpl

YouTube - My Marine Fish Tank

virgin video of my marine tank

----------


## wave

nice setup bro...

----------


## SCOPE

Great setup...i love the way the liverocks are arranged

----------


## Fuzzy

Nice zoos!

----------


## cdckjn

I like your tank. In my honest opinion, the blue tang will soon outgrow the 3ft although it will still be happy as there are still some space for it to swim around. You should not get any more livestock as your 2 tangs will soon be very big.

----------


## AquaObsession

nice nice.
i love marine...but i thonk i cannot master the chemistry.. also $$$$.
but congrat..lovely tank.

----------


## Fuzzy

There really isn't all that much chemistry involved. As with freshwater, the easier fix for any tank parameter problems is a water change.

In fact I find maintaining a marine tank to be less work than a heavily planted tank. Budget wise, I would say its at the most 10% - 20% more for setup than a hi-tech planted tank of the same size.

Livestock can be a little bit more expensive than freshwater, but maintenance costs are not much if at all higher, salt mix for water changes and electricity for lighting are the 2 highest costs, even then its comparable to a chilled planted tank with daily / weekly fert dosing.

Come come step over to the dark side  :Evil:

----------


## dnsfpl

water change 10% monthly to replenish the basic element

planning to do it bimonthly but afraid this might affect my corals as i do not dose any additives nor supplements

----------


## Fuzzy

Have you been able to keep your nitrate levels low?

Got updated FTS for us?  :Grin:

----------


## dnsfpl

my NO3 is near undetectable
keep chaeto and dose vodka
an over rated skimmer definately helps
notice LPS and soft coral prefers a bit of NO3
trying to bring it up to 10ppm now

cheers

----------


## Fuzzy

wow undetectable nitrates on a 10% monthly change routine? I really need to look at a deltec skimmer my next project!

----------


## dnsfpl

a better skimmer definitely helps, previously using reef octopus DNW 200
NO3 reading never fall below 20ppm

there are a few reasons for water changing
mine is to replenish the elements, not to reduce the excessive nutrient

you might want to look into algae scrubber
another good way for nutrients exports, and cultivate pods too

cheers

----------


## aquageek

Breathtaking ... love your blue mushie! Where did you get it from?

----------


## Fuzzy

Should be able to find blue mushies at Golden Octopus occasionally.

----------


## aquageek

Thanks. Went to GO yesterday. Yes they have the blue mushie @$30. Didn't get one cos not sure of the price. Is that the market price for blue mushies?

----------


## dnsfpl

depends on colouration and pattern

a little different can make 1 really unique

mine is common blue, cheap cheap

cheers

----------


## Fuzzy

> Thanks. Went to GO yesterday. Yes they have the blue mushie @$30. Didn't get one cos not sure of the price. Is that the market price for blue mushies?


GO is not the cheapest place to get coral, but IMHO their prices are fair, and their coral is of very very good quality. 

Usually if you go and you don't see much nice coral, it means they've sold out and a shipment is probably coming soon.

----------


## aquageek

Yes, i acknowledged the quality of their corals. They are well kept and displayed. Besides GO, any other LFS that sells pretty good corals and better competitive prices (of course am not expecting same quality as GO)?

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> my NO3 is near undetectable
> keep chaeto and dose vodka
> an over rated skimmer definately helps
> notice LPS and soft coral prefers a bit of NO3
> trying to bring it up to 10ppm now
> 
> cheers


may i know what is vodka ? is it the one we drink ? what is the purpose ?

----------


## BFG

Vodka is used to promote bacteria growth as it is a form of carbon that the bacteria will consume. There are 3 types of carbon that we could use to promote the growth of bacteria and each carbon type promote the growth of certain bacteria, vodka, sugar and vinegar can be added to the marine tank to promote the growth of certain population of bacteria found in the tank.

----------


## Fuzzy

You really want to have an over sized and efficient skimmer if you want to try vodka dosing though.

----------


## dnsfpl

apr 10

----------


## Fuzzy

very nice coralline growth!

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks bro

trying to grow the layered type now
anyone has spare to let me seed?

----------


## dnsfpl

holy cow...my Midnight Angel KO after my taipei trip
with me for more than a year already  :Sad: 

is it possible to add a new 1 in with Coral Beauty, Eibli Angel and Yellow Tang around?
my newest fish, Bicolor Angel, app 3 months old now, got whack for app a week

big headache now

----------


## BFG

Any angel or tang you add now will be bullied! You could try to house them in a container and let it float in the tank for 2 weeks to let the other fish get accustomed to it's presence. But once you release it, there's no guarantee it won't get bullied. It will get harassed for a week or so. There's a chance it will surrender the passport if it's weak.

----------


## leepwj

Very nice setup...i always wanted to start marine but m not ready yet....hopefully one of d day.

----------


## snowy85

ap851 on 322 is overkill! haha u must feed ALOT!

----------


## dnsfpl

not really, i reduce the vodka dosage and my no3 increase to 20ppm

manage to maintain it at 10ppm now

hopefully it will stay at 10ppm

----------


## dnsfpl

midnight angel RIP  :Angel: 

replace with a peppermint hogfish

cheers

----------


## nettian

very nice setup, bro.

----------


## dnsfpl

manage to capture a video of my froggy preying shrimpy
sorry for the lousy quality as i use my N73 to record

YouTube- Froggy Preying Shrimpy

----------


## teebs

> manage to capture a video of my froggy preying shrimpy
> sorry for the lousy quality as i use my N73 to record
> 
> YouTube- Froggy Preying Shrimpy


Bro, the shrimp is a mysis shrimp? Where did you get them?  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

looks like a freshwater ghost shrimp.  :Grin:

----------


## dnsfpl

yup its FW ghost shrimp
gut load with marine food before feeding

cheers

----------


## sky123

what a nice setup u got there!

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi dnfspl,

mind sharing how much it cost you to set up one 322?


Thanks

----------


## dnsfpl

Tank $50
OR6500 RPump $200
Eheim1262 CPump $120
Arctica DBM-250 Chiller $700
4x39w Retrofit Light $150, new ATI tubes $100
Refugium light $30
Deltec AP851 Skimmer $850
Tunze 6045 Wavemaker $60
Piping, GF valve, eheim hose $50

Rocks & Sand $100
misc(test kit, salt, pellets, timer etc etc) $200

prices are estimated only, sorry as i cannot remember the exact amount
dead/live fish & coral really lost count

happy reefing

----------


## David Moses Heng

Thanks for the sharing.

I have convinced my wife to proceed with the project. But we will be downsizing. 

From a 422 to a 322.

----------


## dnsfpl

intend to keep fish only?
or mix reef? or full sps?

hopefully, my next tank can be either 3x3x2(h) or 5x2.5x2(h)
2 feet height, i don't fancy mh
2.5 feet width at least, it makes the tank looks "deeper"
for length, will depend on what fish i intend to keep, and of course how much i have to burn  :Laughing: 

happy reefing

----------


## dnsfpl



----------


## rgb

Agreed. Nice setup

----------


## brianz_410

Nice set up!

----------


## yummyfei

nice set up..

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks for the kind comments but already decom it last year

here is a video of my current tank

----------


## Sulawesi

Is it easy to maintain?

----------


## dnsfpl

easy or not is subjective

i water change app 20% a month, app 1 hour work
clean my skimmer, test water and top up freshwater every week, app 1/2 hour work

i try to feed them mysis shrimp everyday, sometimes test water and top up freshwater, app 5-15 mins

get yourself a dosing pump if maintenance is a concern
mine should be coming next week

----------


## JizzHut

hey bro,  :Wink:  any updates? =PpPp

----------


## mcd

> thanks bro
> 
> trying to grow the layered type now
> anyone has spare to let me seed?


wow, nice coraline algae growth. Looks like a monti instead.
did the coraline cover up any of your zoas? I find to them a nuisance when the zoas are covered up by coraline.

----------


## steed1111

Nice growth..

----------


## bravobb

Beautiful 322 setup. 
I can see cannot touch...  :Sad: 
Any new updates and pictures to share...

----------


## JizzHut

> thanks for the kind comments but already decom it last year
> 
> here is a video of my current tank


hey bro.. as stated previously

----------


## bravobb

Oh... didn't saw that post... Maybe he got a bigger tank with much bigger setup. :Smile:

----------

